# Another botched Styles Clash and serious injury



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Yoshitatsu may miss WK9 because of a serious neck injury thanks to a botched Styles Clash, same as Roderick Strong and Lionheart earlier in the year.



> Yoshitatsu suffered what was reported as a neck injury at today's opening day of the New Japan World Tag League event. More details to come but that looks to eliminate the Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu team from the tournament.
> 
> The injury likely took place two weeks ago when Yoshitatsu took the Styles Clash wrong, although he claimed he was fine after that match.


I think AJ better reevaluate using this move on only those who know how to take it, third time this year.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

No doubt AJ will get the blame also, despite the fact it's not his fault whatsoever that they don't take the right bump


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Your peers are putting their bodies on the line. They need to be confident in taking the bump.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wasn't AJ's fault. All you need to do while taking a Styles clash is not tuck your head in. Just stay still and it's very safe.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

How is it AJ's fault, when people can't take the move correctly? 
If they had issues, surely they would say something when they laid it out backstage. You can't prepare for ego and false pride.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think it's a matter of a lack of communication between the wrestlers. I wonder if AJ Styles ever talks to the wrestlers before their matches and asks them if they know how to take the Styles Clash? or if they are comfortable taking it? or whatever. I don't think it a coincidence that people outside of TNA have been getting injured by him. Obviously people in TNA would know AJ Styles and would be ready for his moves, but some wrestlers outside of TNA might not know him very well, and therefore might not know how to take his moves. Just a theory mind you.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ did it in TNA for years and guys took it perfectly. AJ goes to Indys/other promotions and guys getting they necks broken! :jay2


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Definitely not AJ's fault. It literally looks like one of the easiest moves you can take. It's mind-blowing how three wrestling vets can take it incorrectly within a year. I hate to say stuff like this, but I have no training and I feel like it's a move I could safely take.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

AJ has talked about this on a couple of his shoots earlier this year and said when a Styles Clash goes wrong it's on the other guy.

Usually when AJ is working with a new guy, he talks to him in detail before the match and explains how he should take the Styles Clash. Whatever happens after that point is on the opponent, not AJ.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Most of the guys in NJPW know how to take the move because TANAHASHI uses it as well.
Looks like it was a botch Yoshi's part.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure if you asked Yoshi he'd tell you it was his fault.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

It's the opponent's fault. Yep and in a few interviews, the one with JR particularly he says that he really explains to not tuck your head.

Tatsu made the mistake not AJ. And as someone said above, TNA wrestlers were taking it for ten years and no one was ever hurt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was going to post that it's the guy's fault for not knowing how to take the move, but a lot of people have already said that, so I'm going to be a bit contarian and say that even if it is the injured wrestler's fault, maybe AJ should stop doing the move if there are too many people getting hurt from it.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

He shouldn't stop doing it, but I think there has been communication problems.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

IIRC Styles has said that he communicates with his opponents behind the scenes after the first two severe mislandings earlier in the year. If we're going by his word, we would have to assume that Styles discussed how to take the move to Tatsu.

Of course, the move itself is rather unique, and an opponent might have some instinctual aversion during the plant. Most wrestler curl their neck forward during a back bump, so perhaps a similar instinctual trigger is stimulated during the Styles Clash. That would explain why someone like Roddy, who has taken his fair share of that move, hurt himself in January.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

People saying that all you need to do is not tuck your chin don't have a fucking clue. You have no control of what you're doing. If you're not hoisted enough off of the ground, there's always a chance you're gonna catch the mat. 3 guys who've worked for so many years shows that there is an issue. Time for AJ to step up.

Oh and none of this is taking into account the botch at BOLA where he nearly dropped someone else on their head.

Furthermore, it looks about as legit as the Cobra, utter shite move.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

motherfuckers have been eating styles clashes for years! It's not like he's doing the move any different. Yoshi and the rest of these guys just need to NOT TUCK THEIR HEAD. I saw it as soon as it happened, and am honestly shocked it took this long for this thread to be made. it's not aj's fault


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Should AJ be doing a move on someone when there is a clear language barrier and he's already hurt 2 English speaking wrestlers this year?


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

AJ SylesLee, if you are reading this, Fuck Off. No wonder WWE doesn't want you. You are born to be in the indies forever.

Selfish Pig


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

New Japan is far from an indy


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

I know this is gonna sound totally crazy to some people on here but...what if the injury did not come from the AJ match? I mean this sounds like speculation from the reporter. Even if it did occur during that match it is possible the move just aggravated an exsisting injury.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Riddle101 said:


> I think it's a matter of a lack of communication between the wrestlers*. I wonder if AJ Styles ever talks to the wrestlers before their matches and asks them if they know how to take the Styles Clash? or if they are comfortable taking it?* or whatever. I don't think it a coincidence that people outside of TNA have been getting injured by him. Obviously people in TNA would know AJ Styles and would be ready for his moves, but some wrestlers outside of TNA might not know him very well, and therefore might not know how to take his moves. Just a theory mind you.


He said on a podcast/interview (I can't remember which)that if he's never worked with someone he asks them if they know how to take it. He probably asked Yoshitatsu and he said yes without knowing or realizing he didn't.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

It was Talk Is Jericho, where he just dismissed Lionheart as a rookie jobber which pissed off a lot of wrestlers who have wrestled him (Davey Richards being one) who know full well he isn't.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, that's unfortunate. Broken necks over a weak looking move.

Hope Yoshi is alright.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Shit happens but it's clearly not Styles fault

he using that finish since a decade and i don't remember he injured people before


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> People saying that all you need to do is not tuck your chin don't have a fucking clue. You have no control of what you're doing. If you're not hoisted enough off of the ground, there's always a chance you're gonna catch the mat. 3 guys who've worked for so many years shows that there is an issue. Time for AJ to step up.
> 
> Oh and none of this is taking into account the botch at BOLA where he nearly dropped someone else on their head.
> 
> Furthermore, it looks about as legit as the Cobra, utter shite move.



Whole post is garbage.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Hurt your opponent
Blame your opponent
Repeat


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope Yoshi’s alright. It goes against most of your natural instincts but as others have said with something that’s essentially a flat face bump like the Styles Clash tucking your chin is just about the worst thing you could possibly do.

Unrelated but Tana uses the Styles Clash as well.



TaylorFitz said:


> Should AJ be doing a move on someone when there is a clear language barrier and he's already hurt 2 English speaking wrestlers this year?


While this definitely would be more of a concern with other members of the roster Yoshi spent 7 years in WWE and living in the States so I'd think he'd speak enough English to at least communicate these things effectively.




Hencheman_21 said:


> I know this is gonna sound totally crazy to some people on here but...what if the injury did not come from the AJ match? I mean this sounds like speculation from the reporter. Even if it did occur during that match it is possible the move just aggravated an exsisting injury.


Not crazy at all, I was confused about whether he got injured during the tournament as well, I thought Yoshi was fine after he tweeted this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531163846438686720


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

MTheBehemoth said:


> Hurt your opponent
> Blame your opponent
> Repeat


Act like an ass
Get back in line to lick Dixie's cunt
Repeat.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

The problem is lying squarely on the guys taking it. AJ's been doing the move for years and years with no incidents. Look at what Roderick and Yoshi is doing, their tucking their heads in and risking damaging themselves. The only way AJ can slip up is if he loses his footing. It's on on them once he leaps or falls forward. And Yoshi had a match with Okada and took a Rainmaker today and that probably didn't help things out any.

Either everyone who faces him needs to watch tape of it, or practice the move again and again so it comes naturally to them when they take it. It's not some incredibly complex move that requires precision for it to work.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Toonami4Life said:


> Act like an ass
> *Get back in line to lick Dixie's cunt*
> Repeat.


I don't mind.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

sucks that it happens, but can't put much blame on AJ. In theory it's a pretty easy move to take. Although judging by recent results, maybe it's not.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It could be that Yoshi forgot how to wrestle during his worse than a jobber tenure.

I love AJ, but the Styles Clash isn't a particularly great move. Wouldn't care if he dropped it.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> sucks that it happens, but can't put much blame on AJ. In theory it's a pretty easy move to take. Although judging by recent results, maybe it's not.


Most of the WWE divas from 2008-2011 took it at some point or another when Michelle McCool was using it as a finisher, and I can't recall any of them getting hurt by it, so it can't be too hard.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't get how these guys don't know how to correctly take the styles clash.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

None of these incidents were AJ's fault, but he definitely has a responsibility to make sure this year's stats become a long term blip.

LOL at keyboard warriors blaming trained, experienced guys for 'not knowing how to take the Styles Clash'. I'm assuming all three knew how to take the move, but in the heat of the moment, at the end of fast & complex matches, wrestler instinct and / or grogginess got the better of them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I hope Yoshi’s alright. It goes against most of your natural instincts but as others have said with something that’s essentially a flat face bump like the Styles Clash tucking your chin is just about the worst thing you could possibly do.
> 
> Unrelated but Tana uses the Styles Clash as well.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize it was Yoshi Tatsu (don't know how I didn't realize that). Point still stands though. 3 people have been hurt by the move and even if it really isn't AJ's fault at what point do you stop doing something that keeps causing people to get hurt?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

None of us has any idea of what kind of discussion goes on beforehand, so this is speculative based on some of the posts:

If three people have been injured by the move in recent memory, that in itself is evidence enough that extra care needs to be taken before the match on AJ's part (as he's the one executing the move) to make absolutely sure that the person taking the move understands how to take it AND what to absolutely not do.

Just going up to the guy backstage and saying "Do you know how to take the Styles Clash and is it OK if I do it?" is not enough. A guy may not want to admit he doesn't know, or he may THINK he knows when he really doesn't. It needs to be more along the lines of "I want to do the Styles Clash if you're OK with it, but I want to make absolutely sure you don't get hurt, so this is how you take it .... and above all DO NOT do this."

I'm not saying AJ didn't do this -- as noted, we don't know -- but it's a simple precaution to discuss it beforehand to make sure that no one gets seriously injured. Same as with a piledriver -- just because you've done it for years without anyone getting hurt doesn't mean no one can get hurt, so you go the extra mile and make sure there is NO misunderstanding. It's a matter of being professional about taking care of the guy you're in the ring with.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

I love all the wrestling veterans saying that all you have to do is not tuck your neck.

Wisen the fuck up.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Screw A.J. Styles.
What a D+ Player. (Yes, "D")


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Toonami4Life said:


> And Yoshi had a match with Okada and took a Rainmaker today and that probably didn't help things out any.


He did not take a Rainmaker. Tanahashi did and then Okada made yoshi tap with the Red Ink which is a move he rarely wins with. I thought something was strange when I saw the results come up that Okada won via submission but after watching the match it's really not. You can tell within the first few minutes that somethings wrong. Kojima said on twitter that he knew yoshi was hurt as soon as the match started.

I'm not sure who's fault it is and we don't know how bad yoshi's neck is so to say it's a serious injury right now is speculation. It's certainly not feeling good. People can say all they want that Tana uses the move too but yoshi hasn't been in New Japan to take it nor has he been in any matches against Styles since leaving WWE. The whole thing looked awkward to start with because it seemed like AJ was having issues getting yoshi into the correct position. A lot of people are talking about what happened in here without you know, actually watching what happened.

I'd put the blame on both of them. I don't think yoshi knew how to take the move at all and I think AJ just took his word for it that he did which he shouldn't have.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

RAVEN said:


> Whole post is garbage.


Deep.



Cabanarama said:


> Most of the WWE divas from 2008-2011 took it at some point or another when Michelle McCool was using it as a finisher, and I can't recall any of them getting hurt by it, so it can't be too hard.


Well, Michelle was more often than not putting it onto much smaller opponents. It seems that it's the lifting portion that's lacking. The injuries have all occurred when there's been no space for the the receiver to actually move their head into a safe position. Maybe it has something to do with wearing the stupid looking gloves that he cant hold someone in place.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

It's not AJ's fault. The styles clash is one of the most safe finisher ever. in ROH it was Strong's fault, same for Yoshitatsu..


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think like Lionheart said in his PCW Interview, it's just instinct. When you take a bump most of the time you tuck your head. I've heard comments of AJ being a dickhead about people not knowing how to take it though


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

yoshi tatsu then tweeted saying hes fine after the match. He wrestled in a match on saturaday teaming with tanahashi against okada and yoshi hashi


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> Should AJ be doing a move on someone when there is a clear language barrier and he's already hurt 2 English speaking wrestlers this year?


He did it multiple times in the G1 Climax to Japanese wrestlers


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I hate when people say it's the other guy fault.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Natural instinct would be to protect your face. Doesn't help matters that the person taking the move's arms are trapped. I'll reserve judgement and not play the blame game as I've never stepped in a ring and have no idea how I would react if I was in that position.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

USAUSA1 said:


> I hate when people say it's the other guy fault.


Because it is. The person literally has to do nothing when taking the move but NOT TUCK THEIR CHIN


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> I hate when people say it's the other guy fault.


Yet it was, they literally with the exception of leaning their head back which is optional, have nothing to do whatsoever when he performs the move. He's done it on Okada, Tenzan, Suzuki, Makabe, Yujiro, and Yano during his time in New Japan so theres no language barrier. The Clash is actually one of the simplest moves to do and take. The only way AJ can mess up the move and botch it is if he loses his footing or his grip when he holds you up for it. All of them TUCKED their heads in which you can see clearly on the matches that it was all on them.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I didn't see it but hopefully aj gave him enough time to position himself. This guy was in the wwe for 5 years, he have to retrained himself to work a more physical style.


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

The Styles Clash is arguably one of the safest finishers because when executed properly, the "victim's" face and head doesn't even though the match. In all of the cases where someone has been injured, it's because the person taking the bump tucks their head. What I don't get is if you are wrestling a wrestler like AJ Styles, and EVERYONE knows of AJ Styles and can easily find footage of him, should know his finisher. Styles performed this move almost on a weekly basis in TNA with like 4 botches over the past 10+ years and in less than a year going back to the indies, he's had 3 guys take the Clash wrong. The fault is on Yoshi Tatsu and not Styles for this particular case. Simply put, when taking a face bump, you don't tuck your chin; turn it to one side or take it straight but no tucking. These guys get scared or freak or resort to tucking their chin because that sometimes comes naturally after years of pro wrestling but the fault is not on Styles because you freaked out or tucked your chin. As others have said, you do absolutely nothing but hook your arms around his legs and you are fine.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

You guys make it seems easy.................


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

USAUSA1 said:


> You guys make it seems easy.................


To quote the Gecko, it's so easy WWE diva's can't even botch it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_74TWfc8kds


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Ever seen the Top Rope Moonsault Styles Clash that destroyed Mike Sydal? That was a difficult bump to take.


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

Saw that years ago and hat was pure stupity and straight up dangerous. PS, this is why alot of indy wrestling is garbage; Mike was supposed to KICK OUT of that....why put someone in such a dangerous position, perform a ridiculously stupid and dangerous spot only to have them kick out of it?

Sad and ironic thing is Matt Sydal/Bourne said in that shoot was "if he practiced that move, they'd both be dead" and BKNY is currently a quadriplegic not due to actual wrestling but practicing a dangerous move and landing on his head.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Yoshitatsu suffered a broken neck, he broke two bones in it, well done AJ, learn to communicate with the guy you are working with.

https://twitter.com/voiceswrestling/status/537348112046915584


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

To all the wrestling veterans in here, have ANY of you even trained? How many of you have even taken the Styles Clash. Nothing's more funny than a bunch of 'smart marks' giving pointers on how to take a move.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Your natural instinct when in that position is to tuck your head, your head is not mean to bend the other way.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

SHIRLEY said:


> Ever seen the Top Rope Moonsault Styles Clash that destroyed Mike Sydal? That was a difficult bump to take.


Reminds me of last year at SS when Cena nearly broke Bryan's neck because of some ridiculous SC type move/botch.



> To all the wrestling veterans in here, have ANY of you even trained? How many of you have even taken the Styles Clash. Nothing's more funny than a bunch of 'smart marks' giving pointers on how to take a move.


Totally agree with this. If people keep getting hurt on a certain move then that move should no longer be used regardless of how "easy it is to take".


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B3U6WlcIgAAYDKo.mp4 - Yoshi had to take a Jarrett guitar shot after this as well.

Few TNA botches.










Yoshi was too tall to take the move.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The Stevie one was a work


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't he end up breaking his own neck? I just heard something about AJ breaking his neck.


----------



## mfleite (Jul 6, 2012)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B3U6WlcIgAAYDKo.mp4 - Yoshi had to take a Jarrett guitar shot after this as well.
> 
> Few TNA botches.
> 
> ...


You're hatred for Styles needs to stop, it's getting very old. The case of Strong and Lionheart was that they tucked their head in.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

AJ breaking some fucking neck's! that's one great way to get over!


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

It's his fault by association. Because it takes two, not one. Unless these people are jumping up on their own and landing on their own necks, then he is involved.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Last Chancery said:


> It's his fault by association. Because it takes two, not one. Unless these people are jumping up on their own and landing on their own necks, then he is involved.


AJ can't see whether or not they are tucking their neck from his vantage point.

The guy taking the move LITERALLY has to do nothing but sit there.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Just a dreadful situation.

People saying it's the fault of those taking the move for not knowing how to take it, I don't think that's the case. Or rather, it would surprise me if Roderick Strong, for example, didn't know how to take it properly. 

AJ executes the move the exact same way every time, and has done for many, many years. It isn't like Styles is a rookie, he is a veteran and has been wrestling for at least 15 years, to think he would be so sloppy to injure people is surely unthinkable. This isn't a new move that people are struggling to grasp.

Miscommunication, a slip, heat-of-the-moment are all some factors that could explain this; emphasising blame isn't the way to go. 

You can knock yourself out doing a baseball slide; sometimes the simplest bumps can be devastating.

Hopefully Yoshi Tatsu makes a swift, full recovery, which I'm sure he will.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lionheart (one of the guys getting injured as a result of a botched Styles Clash) writes this and hope AJ is going to read it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

There are many incidents of this move injuring people. It's also one of the least legitimate looking moves to grace a wrestling ring. The fact that AJ boasts about inventing it on a trampoline just shows how pathetic it all really is.

When you've injured several guys who are all 10+ year veterans then the issue has to fall with the common denominator.

Hearto's post puts everything into perspective, now lets just wait for AJ to bitch some more.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029 (Apr 9, 2013)

can anyone put links to AJ's interviews about injuring Lionheart, Roddy Strong & Yoshitatsu?


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

As Strong and Lionheart have both admitted, it was they who botched it. They both knew and were told ahead of time to take it like a face bump with their neutral or facing up and both (along with Tatsu) instinctively tucked their chins. If there is any fault or blame to go around, it's the guy who knows what he's supposed to do yet DOESN'T DO IT. 

PS, it's such a dangerous move that it was a regular staple in the WWE and the dumbest and worst workers in the pro wrestling world were taking it fine:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

2yang4life said:


> As Strong and Lionheart have both admitted, it was they who botched it. They both knew and were told ahead of time to take it like a face bump with their neutral or facing up and both (along with Tatsu) instinctively tucked their chins. If there is any fault or blame to go around, it's the guy who knows what he's supposed to do yet DOESN'T DO IT.
> 
> PS, it's such a dangerous move that it was a regular staple in the WWE and the dumbest and worst workers in the pro wrestling world were taking it fine:


You can't blame someones instinctual reaction when they feel that their about to be dropped onto their head.

The reason there was no issues with McCool doing it is simply that she was so much taller than anyone she performed the move on.

Also, it's still a terrible move. Up there with the Cobra.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I think its more an indictment of how far wrestling standards have slipped. Its telling how all these have occurred outside of TNA. Vets like Al Snow, Bubba and Booker could give a lecture on these slipping standards.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I think its more an indictment of how far wrestling standards have slipped. Its telling how all these have occurred outside of TNA. Vets like Al Snow, Bubba and Booker could give a lecture on these slipping standards.


Didn't AJ legit botch at least one in TNA?


----------



## mfleite (Jul 6, 2012)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B3U6WlcIgAAYDKo.mp4 - Yoshi had to take a Jarrett guitar shot after this as well.
> 
> Few TNA botches.
> 
> ...


Why do you hate Styles so much?? You do know he has a good shot at Wrestler of the Year and Match of the Year.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't hate him, his behaviour after breaking Adrian McCullums (Lionheart) neck was disgraceful when he was originally blameless and has a lot of heat with European fans and some promoters because of it. He should learn how to do his own move correctly, Michelle McCool does it better than him because she puts all her weight on the legs making sure they hit the canvas first.


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope Yoshi is OK. Botches like that make me cringe so bad. Ouch!


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Honestly I would like to see AJ adopt a new finishing maneuver. Not because the Styles clash is dangerous but because it looks silly.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

There is a HUGE difference between Styles' version and Michelle's. I don't know how people are not seeing it. Michelle's is a more of a face plant, while Styles' gives it the impression that the person was dropped on their neck. Thus, with Styles' version you're supposed to tuck the chin so you don't get dropped on your neck (You're really being dropped on your upper back). With Michelle's, she throws herself forward so you can plant your hands and don't hit your face.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

mfleite said:


> Why do you hate Styles so much?? You do know he has a good shot at Wrestler of the Year and Match of the Year.


:clap

Dat logic.

You're a lawyer. You have to be.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It's mind blowing how veterans are the ones botching the move here. You'd purposely have to try to hurt yourself in order for the move to go wrong it's that simple yet guys keep tucking their heads in. Watch the footage, they clearly tuck their heads in. 

You can bring forth the "Oh you must be an experienced pro wrestler to know so much about the move" bs, but it's as clear as day they are tucking their heads.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Young bucks sarcasm tweets is getting old.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...jima-vs-aj-styles-yujiro-takahashi-njpw_sport

Close call for Kojima last night. (Forward to about 17:15)


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...jima-vs-aj-styles-yujiro-takahashi-njpw_sport
> Close call for Kojima last night. (Forward to about 17:15)



video freezes up a lot 
http://rajah.com/node/44491



> Last night at New Japan Pro Wrestling's World Tag League 2014 event from the Zentsuji Citizen Gymnasium in Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan, AJ Styles botched his Styles Clash finisher on Satoshi Kojima.
> 
> The incident occurred just days after Yoshi Tatsu's neck was broken by the move.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Stop using it AJ, something is not right for fuck sake.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

So some people can't say that the Styles clash is a simple move to to take cause their aren't wrestlers, but at the same time other people can say that it's actually a dangerous move, even if they are not wrestlers too... all right.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

AJ shouldn't do it on people taller or fatter than him. Everyboy here says "DON'T TUCK YOUR HEAD IN", but it's nearly impossible to not tuck. The middle of Your back is at the same level as aj's dick, so your back curves himself because of the gravity and your weight. And putting the arms behind AJ's legs isn't helping at all since it makes you curve even more


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

That one was all of AJ's fault. Looks like he fucked up his footing more than anything and fell back on accident. That shit needs to be cleaned up, but it's not inherently a dangerous move.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

AJ Styles is older and not as strong, he's also trying to do the Clash on guys taller than him. It's simple physics man, he is also lacking in a basic fundamental of pro wrestling, protecting your opponent and having a basic level of care.

He's also blocking people who are tweeting him to stop doing the move.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is risking a broken neck worth it for a low impact move that looks kinda weak? Not even talking shit, honest question.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*To be honest, I think the Styles clash has had it's day as a move to use in every one of his matches. With all the broken necks it should be "banned" and then in extreme circumstances he can pull it out to devastating effect. Then in the mean time AJ can put another finisher to use, making his match endings seem fresh. He can only gain from this.

Or alternatively he can continue to use it, continue risking everybody he comes up against (not his fault but if I knew I'd hurt a number of people by doing the exact same thing, I'd probably stop it, otherwise it's just pure stubbornness) and continue to have okay-to-good matches, never risking a change in style.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I think AJ should voluntarily take the Styles Clash out of his regular moveset for the short term. He can take a look at the situation, see if some small adjustments to method or practice might be in order, and return it later. 

The move in and of itself isn’t necessarily dangerous but something is making it not translate safely into his new working environment, be that on him or not.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


This.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

The Young Bucks sarcastic tweets are getting too old, never rated them personally.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

People aren't purposefully tucking their heads, that's the thing some idiots seem to be missing. Let's wait until it paralyses, eh?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

its a shitty move anyway. i get its his move but he can easily do something else. not like fans will care.

at this point i get the feeling he is doing this out of spite. he won't stop until someone is paralyzed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

McCool never injured anyone while doing the move just sayin'


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> People aren't purposefully tucking their heads, that's the thing some idiots seem to be missing. Let's wait until it paralyses, eh?


Well, if you watch the botches, yes they are purposely tucking their chins. You can see them do it when AJ jumps into the air. You can also see people holding their heads back.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Flawless all over the correct.

If Michelle McCool can do it without injuring people, then the person doing the move isn't the problem.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Flawless all over the correct.
> 
> *If Michelle McCool can do it without injuring people, then the person doing the move isn't the problem*.


Surely you mean the person doing the move is the problem? Michelle McCool didn't injure anyone, AJ has injured several. He is the issue here.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Well, if you watch the botches, yes they are purposely tucking their chins. You can see them do it when AJ jumps into the air. You can also see people holding their heads back.


Yeah, when you do something as a natural reaction that hardly means it's on purpose.

He's hurt several people, he's the common denominator, he's the issue.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

The funny thing is he just added a new move to his repertoire called the "Hollow Point" that actually is dangerous because he drops his opponent right on his head. It would would be a hilarious "f*ck you" if he started using that instead.:lmao


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Riddle101 said:


> I think it's a matter of a lack of communication between the wrestlers. I wonder if AJ Styles ever talks to the wrestlers before their matches and asks them if they know how to take the Styles Clash? or if they are comfortable taking it? or whatever. I don't think it a coincidence that people outside of TNA have been getting injured by him. Obviously people in TNA would know AJ Styles and would be ready for his moves, but some wrestlers outside of TNA might not know him very well, and therefore might not know how to take his moves. Just a theory mind you.


That has to be the reason, But i don't know why AJ Wouldn't talk to his opponents you'd think he'd want to make sure they knew what was coming.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

It is not his fault this time but this is the 4th time this happened and 3 are inured. This move might end up with the same fate of the piledriver


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1206/587475/aj-styles-podcast/

He's joking about it now, he's a reckless worker. Luke Gallows thinking he's in the big leagues?! lol he failed in both companies in the States, once Bullet Club is done, he's a curtain jerker again.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Pretty awful thing to joke about.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Shit, this is getting out of hand. I don't care about the 500+ posts about head-tucking. Three guys in one year have had serious injuries to their necks. It can't happen again. Only one man can wrestle with a broken freakin' neck and the rest need theirs.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

No one in TNA was ever injured by Styles for over a decade. He was doing this move off the top turnbuckle, off the top of a fucking stage. If people "instinctively" can't take the move, then maybe you should stop it because they obviously have no idea how to take a front bump.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm sure AJ is calling it that sarcastically (which he was) and he doesn't want people getting hurt. No wrestler does. Luke Gallows is trolling eveyone and you're all falling for it.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's the thing... This isn't AJ's fault, guys are tucking their head when it's a flat face first bump, that being said its obvious a number of guys are having problems taking the move correctly despite working with a top notch worker and since I don't want to see any more guys get hurt it might be time to drop the styles clash and adopt a new finisher


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Regardless of who's fault it is when 3 guys suffer a broken neck to the same move in one year, and numerous other dangerous botches occur with the move its time to get a new move. AJ has always been too small for this move anyway.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lariatoh! said:


> No one in TNA was ever injured by Styles for over a decade. He was doing this move off the top turnbuckle, off the top of a fucking stage. If people "instinctively" can't take the move, then maybe you should stop it because they obviously have no idea how to take a front bump.


But how many of the guys who've been injured have been injured taking a flapjack of similar front bump move. You cant blame people for instinctively protecting themselves. In TNA he worked with the same people and their would have been lots of communication, I'd hope now that AJ and all his future opponents sit down and make sure everyones comfortable with the move before taking it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

seriously just tell AJ you don't wanna do the move if you have the slightest bit of doubt in your mind. AJ will change the finish to the match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Do the keyboard warriors claiming they know everything about taking a bump more than actual trained wrestlers do realize how dumb they sound? Just watching doesn't make you an expert.



DGenerationMC said:


> AJ has talked about this on a couple of his shoots earlier this year and said when a Styles Clash goes wrong it's on the other guy.
> 
> Usually when AJ is working with a new guy, he talks to him in detail before the match and explains how he should take the Styles Clash. Whatever happens after that point is on the opponent, not AJ.


Its not that simple, when four guys are injured by the same move in a year, some due care must be taken by the guy performing the move as well.

And what about the guy Style nearly piledrove when he tripped/slipped. Is that the guy taking the moves fault as well?

Looking back that botch against Stevie Richards years ago showed a complete lack of care on AJ's part, Richards head wasn't even off the ground and he struggled to hook Richards arms but did the move anyway. He's pretty cocky and unforgiving whenever the subjuct of injuring people with it is brought up as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WBS said:


> So some people can't say that the Styles clash is a simple move to to take cause their aren't wrestlers, but at the same time other people can say that it's actually a dangerous move, even if they are not wrestlers too... all right.


3 broken necks in one year. Its dangerous. Yeah sure when its pulled off perfectly its fine but if some indy morons did a top rope piledriver onto the steel steps and no one was injured that doesn't mean its not dangerous. AJ still botched it a few times in TNA. Its a move where the only way to protect your face instinctively is too tuck your chin as your hands are tied back. Michelle McCool worked a safer version against much less talented wrestlers.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The Steven Richards Styles Clash was a work, ffs. AJ even cut a promo before the match saying he was gonna reinjure him.

Also, their faces while taking the move almost never hit the mat, even if it was done correctly.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Surely you mean the person doing the move is the problem? Michelle McCool didn't injure anyone, AJ has injured several. He is the issue here.



Well, Michelle probably hit it 50 times, AJ a thousand. 1 in every 20 worked punches will connect. 

To those blaming AJ, are you insinuating that he is purposefully injuring these people? I haven't heard 1 wrestler discuss this without hoping to gain from it (open letter-get serious), and I honestly would be very surprised if a worker came out to say he should stop using it. People still trust him.

You can be injured by a backslide, knock yourself out on a baseball slide, paralyse someone with a running PowerBomb; every move is dangerous, accidents occur. Granted accidents have occurred frequently recently, but it's scrutinised - Almost injuries/botches are amplified and used as evidence now because of the serious occurrences, but without them it would just be on Bitchamania I feel. "Wrestler Almost Injured" is a guaranteed headline associated with this now, and people use it as proof, but would you see the same thing if Kofi Kingston overshot a dive, or Kane dropped someone doing a backdrop? It's like if AJ slipped doing the move and fell backwards, neither man injured, it would be further proof. 

We're fans and unless you know what you're talking about, you don't know enough. I'm reading wrestling terms from fans who have never wrestled and its cringeworthy. It's awful this is happening, but it's an accident.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Miss Kana's Christmas Party said:


> The Steven Richards Styles Clash was a work, ffs. AJ even cut a promo before the match saying he was gonna reinjure him.


So let me get this straight (and this also goes to the 'Roddy/AJ finish was a work' nutters) - AJ agreed to do an incredibly dangerous spot just so they can (possibly) put over a 'totally not worth it' storyline? What agent is going to allow this? (Maybe ROH don't have any agents. Then Roddy and AJ, if this was a work, are fucking idiots). 

AJ is an idiot either way.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

It was a TNA storyline and the only way they can think of having Steven Richards written off of TV despite the other ECW guys(not Dreamer, RVD, 3D, ofc) just simply losing matches and getting fired. What am I supposed to tell you?

Also, shouldn't you be asking why Steven Richards would agree to do this?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe there was an injury angle in their plans for this storyline. That's not the problem. The question is - who came up with that retarded spot/finish then? It was either an agent (which I highly doubt - Dangerous and you gotta be an AJ fanboy to know this spot/fuk-up), Richards or AJ. And at the end of the day both Richards and AJ are idiots for saying 'yes' to this. So AJ looks like an indy idiot here either way.

Still think it was a botch though.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't remember anyone getting hurt with the Clash until he came to NJPW. Why is it so unsafe all of a sudden?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Well, Michelle probably hit it 50 times, AJ a thousand. 1 in every 20 worked punches will connect.
> 
> To those blaming AJ, are you insinuating that he is purposefully injuring these people? I haven't heard 1 wrestler discuss this without hoping to gain from it (open letter-get serious), and I honestly would be very surprised if a worker came out to say he should stop using it. People still trust him.
> 
> ...


I dont think anyones saying AJ is purposefully injuring people. But it takes 2 to perform a move, any and every move. When so many people get injured in under a year things should be evaluated.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu is a shitty worker. Case solved.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Stylesclash is the weakest looking shit in the world. Even when it breaks guys necks it looks like AJ is faceplanting himself.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

septurum said:


> I can't remember anyone getting hurt with the Clash until he came to NJPW. Why is it so unsafe all of a sudden?


Because he's 37/38 years old and not as strong, if you try the move whilst exhausted and coming to the end of a 20 minute match or something it would take some effort.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AJ has done the move safely for like a decade. It's not his fault guys don't know how to take a famous finisher he's been doing for years.


----------



## King Chong (Jan 13, 2014)

i think he should stop using the move just because it makes no sense.

How far and hard is the recipient falling? its a bump from about two inches off the canvas isn't it? Lame. 

AJ Styles should've spent a bit more time learning basic wrestling psychology instead of how to be an acrobat. This lack of psychology may also be the reason he's barely drawn any money anywhere despite being on tv for over a decade.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

he was in the observer radio today. good listen

he says he was asked to do styles clash by Jado and Gedo and always discusses the move with opponents before the match. 

his kickass theme is out on tube.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

On the f4 daily Alvarez talked about the Styles Clash issues. AJ said that Yoshi told him he knew how to take the finisher, and that he admitted to AJ that he made a mistake by tucking his head. So there we go.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even if its 100% on the other guy some care should be taken by AJ Styles as well. 4 serious accidents/injuries in under a year.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its not Styles fault if people taking the move tuck their head i mean McCool not once injured anyone when doing the move. If Yoshi admits he botched why put blame on Styles?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ's new shirt


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

AJ is going to gets so much shit for that.

i imagine the NJPW people are the one's pushing it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pretty classless by all involved.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> AJ's new shirt


What a heel move #DatHeat








Probably going to buy the shirt tomorrow.

Edit: Reminded me of this http://static.merchnow.com/images/53546/470x470.jpeg


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*That's pretty scummy even as a pro wrestling thing.*_


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh. Wonder how many UK smarks are gonna get slapped for being stupid enough to wear one to the fights.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90 (Sep 20, 2014)

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> _*That's pretty scummy even as a pro wrestling thing.*_


This isn't the first time something like this happens,remember in 97 when Owen Hart had that Owen 3:16 I just broked your neck, shirt or something like that ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's worse because of all the talk about people calling for him to stop using because of the injuries and the reaction is that. I guess if he ran it by those involved in the neck breaking deals and they said ok then fine but if not then eh.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:wow

Love AJ Styles, but this is pretty damn crazy.

Controversy does get you hits thou, so...


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Christian man Styles.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wish the shirt would have read "Outlawed" over the Styles Clash and removed the cheap taglines beneath.

I don't like it, but it's hard to be offended. Wrestling is just one big carny. I've seen much worse.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

the move looks phony anyway


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> _*That's pretty scummy even as a pro wrestling thing.*_


How is this different from any other wrestler giving a promo about how they will hurt another wrestler? It's all meant in kayfabe fun.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe AJ needs to make a video on how to take the move safely and show it to all his opponents before the match.

It's a relatively simple and safe move, if your falling onto your stomach why would you tuck your head in, no instinct tells you to do that.

Move is safe. Shirt is awesome.


----------

